# To Tekfresh or not to Tekfresh



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

that is the question.
if anyone has any familiarity with Tekfresh, please post
i'm new to breeding and i know i want something softer than Aspen chips for the babies
Tekfresh is sort of like Carefresh but it almost looks more dusty with more fibrous material in it, now that i bout a huge bag of it i'm concerned unless someone else has had good luck with it. let me know plz

the link just takes to you to the crafty rat where i got it from, anything Teklad is kosher ya? lol

http://www.thecraftyrat.com/Merchant2/m ... ory_Code=B


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I think anything by Harlan is pretty darn good but you do want to watch the dust levels-maybe keep an eye on the mice to make sure they aren't sneezing in it.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I purchased their shreded aspen and have been happy with it. It came in a 40 pound bag and is lasting a long time. Best part was the price is under $10 right now. I also bought their lab blocks from the same site. I havent' bought the item you mention, but the company is a great one. BTW, how heavy is the bag? This one is twice the size of a 40 pound bag of dog food. http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/Prod ... ed-Bedding


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

well the bad is pretty big, not sure on the weight, and i'm on board with aspen, that's what i normally use,
however i heard it can be a little rough for babies, so i was thinking something just a little softer for them at first, i'll give it a try once i have a preggo mouselette


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The aspen I posted in finer and imo a softer bedding than the usual shaving chips that I see in most commercial aspen bedding.


----------

